# Looking for homemade recipe



## Number1Sticky (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm looking for a homemade recipe for my mice. I've been researching and looking for the perfect premix diet for my babies forever. And I can't find one that I like. So I thought I'd look into homemade recipes. But I obviously want it to be healthy, nutrition and balance for them.

I have three regular fancy mice. They are females and I do not breed them.

Thanks for any help!!!


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

Number1Sticky said:


> I'm looking for a homemade recipe for my mice. I've been researching and looking for the perfect premix diet for my babies forever. And I can't find one that I like.


There is not a perfect premix diet for mice as like us humans they are all different and their individual needs dietary wise can change from one day to another depending on various factors. Exercise would require more of one particular thing than if the mouse was ill or losing weight and requires additional fat or fibre.

Unless you intend eating the food yourself it is not a matter of what you like but rather one that meets the basic nutritional requirements for a healthy mouse.

Lab blocks are supposed to meet those requirements. Dull and boring diet to have to eat it day in day out IMO.

Due to the quantity of animals I have I buy in bulk and as such use as stated in a previous post wild bird food, pigeon corn, or chicken corn feed as a base and add other items denpending on the requirements I feel the mice need all other seeds grains etc can be found in your previous post http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=16&t=10775


----------



## love2read (Aug 30, 2011)

^^^What she said! 

Personally, I feed a mix of pig/sow pellets and dog food. I mix in bird seed sometimes and give them treats, such as multi-grain bread, cheerios, oatmeal, etc... on occasion as well.

It took my a few different tried before I was able to put together a mix that worked well for my mice.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

my mix is 2 parts rolled oats, 1 part vitilan working dog musley, 1 part wild bird seed. It's working fine for mine, I use to do rabbit food instead of the oats but had so much wasted food and the mice didn't do well on it, but different people will sware by different mixes.


----------



## mouseypeach (Jan 13, 2013)

Today Ive put together my own mix... Not sure how good it is though.
Rolled oats
Brown rice
Flax seed
Wild bird seed (milo, millet, wheat,safflower)
Walnuts
Pumpkin seeds
And dried meal worms! Bleh!


----------

